# Wearing jump wings after not serving and Re-enrolling



## Wilfong1097 (18 Nov 2013)

Hello,

          I earned my Basic Parachutist Wings in the summer of 2010 as an Army Cadet. I recently joined the military and am wondering if I can wear my parachute wings on my DU's. I understand that I will need to make sure my CO is okay with it, as some members dislike a non-basic qualified soldier wearing the wings. My issue is that I have heard if you are out of the military for 4 years, you can not wear the wings and need to re qualify. I am wondering if anyone has anymore information on this. I understand it has not been 4 years, but I want to see if any one has any more information on the actually qualification regulations.

Sincerely,
             Zack


----------



## MJP (18 Nov 2013)

You are fine, wear your wings with pride.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2013)

If you bring in the paperwork, your OR can have the Qual put onto your MPRR.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2013)

Wilfong1097 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I earned my Basic Parachutist Wings in the summer of 2010 as an Army Cadet. I recently joined the military and am wondering if I can wear my parachute wings on my DU's. I understand that I will need to make sure my CO is okay with it, as some members dislike a non-basic qualified soldier wearing the wings. My issue is that I have heard if you are out of the military for 4 years, you can not wear the wings and need to re qualify. I am wondering if anyone has anymore information on this. I understand it has not been 4 years, but I want to see if any one has any more information on the actually qualification regulations.
> 
> ...



CFAO 55-10 THE CREATION AND AWARDING OF CANADIAN FORCES FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES

1. A Canadian Forces (CF) flying or specialist skill badge shall be authorized only for employment that requires CF members to:

fly in an aircrew/flight crew position and perform duties associated with the badge (this would include parachuting); 

SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES -- GENERAL
17. A CF specialist skill badge may be awarded to a CF member of the Regular or Reserve Force after successful completion of formal CF training or a CF qualifying course for parachutists, submariners, clearance divers, ship divers, combat divers, or explosive ordonance disposal (EOD) members.

18. Members who have received military training or courses from other countries for which the requirements are deemed to be equivalent to CF training requirements may be authorized to wear the applicable CF specialist skill badge subject to approval by NDHQ/DGRET.

PARACHUTE BADGE
19. A CF parachute badge may be awarded to a member of the Regular or Reserve Force after successful completion of formal CF training or a CF qualifying course for parachutists.

20. Members who have received military training or courses from other countries for which the requirements are deemed to be equivalent may be authorized to wear the CF parachute badge subject to approval by NDHQ/DLO (Director Land Operations).

21. A student parachutist is eligible for the award of the parachute badge upon successful completion of the CF parachutist course.

22. A qualified parachutist will normally forfeit the parachute badge when:

a.  after qualification on a CF-approved parachutist course, the member refuses to serve as a parachutist; 
b.  the member requests to discontinue parachuting before completion two years of satisfactory parachute duty; 
c.  after volunteering for service in the Canadian Airborne Regiment, the member refuses to serve there as a parachutist after qualification on a CF-approved parachutist course; or 
d.  the member refuses to make a parachute descent at any time while serving in a position in an airborne unit for which the member is entitled to draw paratroop allowance. 
------------

Despite this CFAO obviously being dated (CAR), this is how it still reads.


----------



## GPComd (19 Nov 2013)

You're okay Jumper - Have a Good One!
Not much difference between a 17 yr old cadet getting them or a 19 yr old private.  Takes the same step out the door and the landings are just as hard.
The four years means nothing, you can wear them forever unless para 22 in the above post.  (I stripped 2 guys of their wings for 22a a few years ago, so it happens)
If you get into a jump posn or cas para, you'll do a refresher like everyone else and go from there.  How much of a refresher depends on how much you remember.....

If by "non-basic qualified soldier" you mean someone still going through trades training, I wouldn't be concerned about it.  If anyone does give you the gears, I'll lay money he won't be a jumper himself.  During my three years at the RCR Battle School (back before the name changes and all of that ) I put through four guys that had gotten qualified either through cadets or reserves.  And they wore their wings on their CF's.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2013)

Wilfong1097, to further reinforce, you have the CFAO saying, "you're good to go -- wear your wings."  You've also had wing-wearing jumpers here say "you're good to go -- wear your wings."

I think all the bases are covered.




The 'chute is open now -- you can open your eyes   ;D


----------



## Wilfong1097 (20 Nov 2013)

Thanks every one for the information. I appreciate all the replies.


----------

